# Im boden Spiegeln



## KidDioxin (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Virtuelles Software Packet das ich erstellt habe, im Boden Spiegeln lassen

ich bekomme das aber einfach nicht hin.

wenn ich die eben dupliziere-> das objekt mit Bearbeiten -> Vertikal spiegeln - spiegele

kommt das so http://www.illmindmuzik.com/hilfe/spiegelung.png bei mir raus

wie bekomme ich jetzt die einzelnen ecken zueinander, die bei einander liegen müssen, damit das realistisch aussieht

so wie die Software packete hier
http://www.smartstore.de

bin über jede noch so kleine Hilfe sehr dankbar

beste grüsse
niels


----------



## ShadowMan (1. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Also ich muss dir ehrlich sagen das ich es mit Cinema oder 3dsmax machen würde. Einfach die Texturen auf ein Rechteck, Bodentextur mit Spiegelung und fertig.
Weil das Problem an deinem Bild ist, dass du in der Fluchtpunktperspektive arbeitest und einfach mit drehen usw. wirste da keine vernünftige Spiegelung hinbekommen schätze ich mal :-/

Also ich wüsste sonst leider keine Lösung.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]

edit:

Was mir gerade einfällt: Du könntest dein Packet in PS in einzelne Teile zerlegen (Vorderseite, Seite) und diese dann einzeln perspektivisch Verzerren.


----------



## KidDioxin (1. Juni 2004)

viele dank für die zügige Rückantwort

beste Grüsse
Niels


----------



## da_Dj (1. Juni 2004)

Das müsste eigentlich wunderbar in PS gehen. Nur nicht mit dem "Befehl" Vertikal spiegeln, sondern mit der perspektivischen Verzerrung wie Shadow dann noch angemerkt hatte. Einfach ein wenig rumspielen, das sollte locker machbar sein. Ausserdem würde ein kleiner Schatten beim Original sowie eine Verminderung der Deckkraft bei der Spiegelung dem Bild danach sicher auch gut tun.


----------



## webberNRW (1. Juni 2004)

Ich würde das Objekt selber markieren, duplizieren, spiegeln und perspektivisch entsprechend verzerren. Je nach Winkel das Ganze stauchen und eine Transparenz hinzugeben.

Schöne Grüße

Webber


----------



## da_Dj (1. Juni 2004)

Ein ganz einfaches Beispiel in etwa 2 Minuten, da wäre noch einiges an fein Tuning angesagt.

Wobei ich hier den Winkel bei der Verzerrung absolut gegen jede optische "Richtigkeit" verstossen lasse, aber damit du weisst, dass es auch mit PS geht 

Allerdings solltest du die einzelnen Teile gesondert ausschneiden und dann erst bei der Spiegelung wieder zusammensetzen, sonst wirkt das ein wenig seltsam.


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Juni 2004)

Auch wenn das Thema erledigt ist, ein Videotutorial von "Designs by Mark":

http://www.designsbymark.com/pstips/movies/movfiles/softwarebox.mov


----------



## ShadowMan (1. Juni 2004)

*gg* @ da_Dj: "gegen jede optische "Richtigkeit" verstossen"...

Leider muss ich dir da recht geben, aber wie gesagt: Zerteilen, dann gehts.

Und perfektes Ergebnis: Cinema4d Trial runterladen, Würfel-Grundobjekt, jede Seite einzeln als Textur drauf, Boden spiegeln lassen, Lichtquelle mit Schatten und fertig.

Damit bekommst du auf jeden Fall ein perfektes Ergebnis das auch 99,9% richtig ist  

Greetz


----------



## Senfdose (1. Juni 2004)

also ich würde auf das gepostete Tut. von Radde eher schwören, gewisse Modifikationen inklusive die man als Photoshopper mache sollte! aber zumindest sollte Perspektive  von jenem diesen Objekt in Ps schon stimmen sonst verzweifelt man, da liegt der Griff zum einen 3D Programm  schon nahe.

Gruss Senf 
! anbei noch ein klein Beispiel ! wenn Intresse PN an mich.  Grundlage ist Raddes Post.


----------



## PhilippK (1. Juni 2004)

@ Senf
wenn du die deckkraft noch was runter drehst kann sich das ergebnis sehen lassen. Schade das ich Englisch nicht so gut kann.


----------



## Senfdose (1. Juni 2004)

@PhilippK Danke   das die Perspektive der Spiegelung stimmen sollte deshalb nicht transparent ich hatte es vergessen zu posten !  aber danke noch mal . 

Grusss Senf !


----------



## Consti (1. Juni 2004)

Also das Tutorial find ich echt klasse! Danke! Cool, auch, dass ich ejtzt weiss, wie man vertikal gerade verschiebt (mit Shift)! Gibts auch einen Key für Horizontal verschieben?


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Juni 2004)

Moin Consti,

das "gerade" Verschieben bezieht sich auf keine Richtung. Das kannst du vertikal wie horizontal anwenden


----------

